

Google Works on Internet Standards with TCP Proposals, SPDY Standardization - owlmusic
http://www.webmonkey.com/2012/01/google-works-on-internet-standards-with-tcp-proposals-spdy-standardization/

======
dangrossman
Webmonkey is still around? I don't think I've seen a link to that place in 10
years...

[http://web.archive.org/web/20010530061801/http://hotwired.ly...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010530061801/http://hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey/)

~~~
webmonkey
We are still around. Or at least I am. I do my best to keep Webmonkey up to
date and sometimes that means running Ars Technica stories, like this one
(Wired and Ars are owned by the same parent company and frequently cross-post
in both directions). So, while I appreciate that Webmonkey made it to HN,
probably the link should point to the original article on Ars:
[http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/01/google-takes-
on...](http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/01/google-takes-on-internet-
standards-with-tcp-proposals-spdy-standardization.ars)

